# Blood Glucose Meters



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

That other thread by KayleighW about help for a diabetes related design project got me thinking. Nothing too deep don't worry.

Is there a comprehensive list of all the manufaturers of blood glucose testing meters? So that one could have a perusal of all the meters avaliable? 
I would happily pay for one if there is a better one out there for my management of this disease! Obviously would also have to check that the strips are avaliable with my quack before shelling out the readies.

I have a bayer bayer Contour, so I guess Bayer Bayer is on the list, some of you also mention one touch, are there many more?

Maybe eventually when the list is complete and the information section is (if it is to be) added to this website you could have a listing of the manufaturers and links to their websites?

Thats all folks

Rossi


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 19, 2009)

The One Touch range is by Lifescan which is a Johnson & Johnson company, same as who make the Animas pumps.

There is Roche, Abbott, and lots more but I have to go to school !


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

i know of lifescan ,accu chek, abbott, bayer, freestyle, onetouch


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

Abbots do the Precision Xtra, Freestyle Lite and Freestyle Freedom Lite. Bayer seem to have a few, The Breeze, Contour, Didget, Glucometer etc. Roche has the Accu-Check Aviva, Aviva Nano and Compact Plus, also the Medisense Optium Plus. Lifescan do the OneTouch range including the neat little USB one


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 19, 2009)

Ross..

Guess what a load of diabetics will (or should) be bringing with them to the British Museum on Saturday....?

A good excuse to compare meters I reckon.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Ross..
> 
> Guess what a load of diabetics will (or should) be bringing with them to the British Museum on Saturday....?
> 
> A good excuse to compare meters I reckon.



Good point!


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 19, 2009)

then you've got the glucomen ones, there is usually about once a year in Balance a pullout of all the insulins avalaible and then they do one with all the glucose meter avaliable (I hope I'm not making that up)


----------



## twinnie (Nov 19, 2009)

i have a accu-check compact plus but i am wanting one that i can use with the pc any suggesions?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

twinnie said:


> i have a accu-check compact plus but i am wanting one that i can use with the pc any suggesions?



I really like my Freestyle Freedom Lite and Abbot sent me the cable free and software so now I can download my data too.


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

http://nexus404.com/Blog/2009/09/22...se-meter-with-integrated-monitoring-software/

what about that ^
i have the same as Alison and agree


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> http://nexus404.com/Blog/2009/09/22...se-meter-with-integrated-monitoring-software/
> 
> what about that ^
> i have the same as Alison and agree



It does look v nice that steff but only out in the states at the mo!


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> It does look v nice that steff but only out in the states at the mo!



dam as per usual ! didnt see that cheers rossi for noticing


----------



## NiVZ (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello,

Decided to see how many I could find, so here's the start of a list (just click on the name to visit the website)  In alphabetical order so no favouritism

I'll try and add pictures once I figure out how to re-size them.

If I had more time I might compare main features.

PS The Compact Plus GT has a nice way of holding everything (meter, strips, lancet) together like we were discussing in the other thread.

*Abbott*
FreeStyle Freedom
FreeStyle Lite
Optium Xceed (does blood ketones)

*Accu-Chek*
Aviva
Aviva Nano
Compact Plus GT

*Bayer*
Breeze 2
Contour
Contour USB (Not yet available)

*Lifescan*
OneTouch UltraEasy
OneTouch UltraSmart
OneTouch Vita

*Menarini*
GlucoMen Glyco
GlucoMen LX
GlucoMen PC
GlucoMen Visio

*TrueResult*
TRUE2go
TRUEresult
TRUEtrack
TRUEbalance
TRUEread
Sidekick
PrestigeIQ
TrackEASE

*Wavesense*
Jazz

NiVZ


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

Wowser Cheers NiVZ! I was going to get around to that but you've saved me the bother!

Anyone know of any others??


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 19, 2009)

twinnie said:


> i have a accu-check compact plus but i am wanting one that i can use with the pc any suggesions?



Yep all the One Touch range.   I use a programme on the web rather than what the company gives.  Its brilliant and we download the pumps on it as well.


----------



## twinnie (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for all the repiles just been showing them all to the hubby as he know more about computers than me lol
just seen on that works with mt current meter and i can get a voucher towards the cost from the dsn happy days


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 19, 2009)

twinnie said:


> i have a accu-check compact plus but i am wanting one that i can use with the pc any suggesions?



Phone Roche's care line and they will send you cables and software to download your meter to the computer for free. I know this as I'm looking at mine as I type.


----------



## twinnie (Nov 19, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Phone Roche's care line and they will send you cables and software to download your meter to the computer for free. I know this as I'm looking at mine as I type.


 
thanks for that the thing i was looking at would have cost me ?20 will phone them asap cheers


----------



## HelenP (Nov 19, 2009)

I started out with an old Menarini Glucomen, which was okay, 'did the job' when it was all new to me, but now I have a Bayer Contour, which I really like.  I've not been 'at it' long enough to make comparisons etc, (not really sure I can be bothered, tbh!!) I'm sure there are better ones out there, but at the moment I'm happy with mine!

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

This is good! 

Another Q which one does the blood ketones check?? And does it use different strips? Are they more difficult to come by?


----------



## NiVZ (Nov 19, 2009)

It's the Optium Xceed that does the Ketones and yes it's different strips for blood or ketones.

NiVZ


----------



## Flower87 (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone tried a constant glucose monitering??


----------



## am64 (Nov 19, 2009)

HelenP said:


> I started out with an old Menarini Glucomen, which was okay, 'did the job' when it was all new to me, but now I have a Bayer Contour, which I really like.  I've not been 'at it' long enough to make comparisons etc, (not really sure I can be bothered, tbh!!) I'm sure there are better ones out there, but at the moment I'm happy with mine!
> 
> xx



snap helen..i was offered to trade it in by the chemist for a new one which i tried but it was abit complcated and bulky...i gave it back... the contour is quite small...did yours come with the nifty little bag to hold all the stuff ?


----------



## shiv (Nov 19, 2009)

Flower87 said:


> Anyone tried a constant glucose monitering??



i would love to try one but i don't know how to get my hands on one. i think some of the pumpers use them?


----------



## HelenP (Nov 19, 2009)

am64 said:


> snap helen..i was offered to trade it in by the chemist for a new one which i tried but it was abit complcated and bulky...i gave it back... the contour is quite small...did yours come with the nifty little bag to hold all the stuff ?



Yep! Well, more of a kinda small, soft zip up case than a bag.......... but you can get bags (pink or blue, I think) if you send 'em two test strips box tops!!  They play on your conscience though, cos an alternative is to send test strips to a 3rd world country..................... 

xx


----------



## am64 (Nov 19, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Yep! Well, more of a kinda small, soft zip up case than a bag.......... but you can get bags (pink or blue, I think) if you send 'em two test strips box tops!!  They play on your conscience though, cos an alternative is to send test strips to a 3rd world country.....................
> 
> xx



yep more like a little case..well useful i stuff my metaformin in it when go away! i didnt know about that test strip box top thingy....i d go for the test strips...as i like my black case....
xx


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's Abbots version, the Freestyle Navigator.


----------



## NiVZ (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello,

I think we're able to borrow a CGMS from our clinic for a period of a week or so.

At my last DAFNE annual meet up one of the patients had bought his own.  It cost him more than ?3000 plus the sensors cost ?30 and must be changed every 3 days.

NiVZ


----------



## runner (Nov 22, 2009)

NiVZ said:


> It's the Optium Xceed that does the Ketones and yes it's different strips for blood or ketones.
> 
> NiVZ



I got mine free, as with all my meters, by phoning up the company and asking about the meter, but not sure if this was becasue I'm T1 and testing a lot?  As someone else said, the leads and software are free as a rule, if you phone up and ask, or send away the occassional pull-outs from 'Balance.  Yes Sofaraway, you're right, Balance seems to publish a list of meters and their attributes once a year.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 22, 2009)

I phoned for my Freedom Freestyle Lite cable and software on Friday, and received them first class post on Saturday - now thats what I call service!


----------



## Steff (Nov 22, 2009)

cazscot said:


> I phoned for my Freedom Freestyle Lite cable and software on Friday, and received them first class post on Saturday - now thats what I call service!



yup there brill at abbotts i did the same but i ordered the control solution and got it next day


----------



## NiVZ (Nov 24, 2009)

Have added some more meters to the list on page 2

NiVZ


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 24, 2009)

Cheers NiVZ

I noticed that neither Jazz are avaliable yet?? But they have been advertising a while I thought!!


----------



## runner (Nov 24, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers NiVZ
> 
> I noticed that neither Jazz are avaliable yet?? But they have been advertising a while I thought!!



The website hasn't been updated.  I've had a Jazz Wavesense now for nearly a year, plus software and cable etc. You just need to phone.  They sent me one for free. Love it, but temporarily using a meter which stores more info like amount of insulin, excercise etc, etc,


----------



## PhilT (Nov 24, 2009)

I use an Accu-Chek Compact which I got free from my DSN, but would like to get something a bit smaller.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2009)

PhilT said:


> I use an Accu-Chek Compact which I got free from my DSN, but would like to get something a bit smaller.



Ring them up and ask for an Aviva Nano, they are quite small and they'd be happy to keep you using their strips!


----------



## PhilT (Nov 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ring them up and ask for an Aviva Nano, they are quite small and they'd be happy to keep you using their strips!



Thanks I may just do that.


----------



## shootuporputup (Nov 25, 2009)

If anyone wants my two-pennethworth on meters then there's a whole load of reviews I've written here:

http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/category/general-reviews/meter-reviews/

In my view the best meter is the Abbott Freestyle Lite - mainly because it's got a light that lights up the test strip (very useful for night-time use) and the strips allow you to add more blood if you don't put enough on first time, instead of chucking you a error message and demanded you start again like most meters.


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2009)

shootuporputup said:


> If anyone wants my two-pennethworth on meters then there's a whole load of reviews I've written here:
> 
> http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/category/general-reviews/meter-reviews/
> 
> In my view the best meter is the Abbott Freestyle Lite - mainly because it's got a light that lights up the test strip (very useful for night-time use) and the strips allow you to add more blood if you don't put enough on first time, instead of chucking you a error message and demanded you start again like most meters.



i have the freestyle freedom meter that dont light up and i also cant big it up enuff i love mine


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 3, 2009)

shootuporputup said:


> If anyone wants my two-pennethworth on meters then there's a whole load of reviews I've written here:
> 
> http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/category/general-reviews/meter-reviews/
> 
> In my view the best meter is the Abbott Freestyle Lite - mainly because it's got a light that lights up the test strip (very useful for night-time use) and the strips allow you to add more blood if you don't put enough on first time, instead of chucking you a error message and demanded you start again like most meters.



Cheers for that I may have me a read


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2009)

shootuporputup said:


> ...
> 
> In my view the best meter is the Abbott Freestyle Lite - mainly because it's got a light that lights up the test strip (very useful for night-time use) and the strips allow you to add more blood if you don't put enough on first time, instead of chucking you a error message and demanded you start again like most meters.



that sounds good! I hate it when they make you waste a strip because you didn't get time to squeeze some more blood out  thanks.


----------



## NiVZ (Dec 3, 2009)

hello,

Just found the user manual for the yet to be released Bayer Contour USB

Have a look here:

http://www.bayercontourusb.us/pdfs/CntrUSB_UG_US.pdf

And you can try out a Virtual Meter where you can press the buttons here:

http://www.bayercontourusb.us/explore/explore

Looks fantastic - I always wanted a meter that would fit in my pocket. The software is provided on the USB drive ready for installation, and it has a light up test strip area for testing in the dark.

I'm so impatient - I'd love one of these now!! 

NiVZ


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2009)

Ive been meaning to ask this for awhile.  Anyone using OneTouch strips... What calibration number is on your vial? Mine has been 25 for moooonnths!  So they might as well just not have test strip calibration


----------



## NiVZ (Dec 3, 2009)

I use OneTouch and mine have been 25 for ages too 

NiVZ


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2009)

NiVZ said:


> I use OneTouch and mine have been 25 for ages too
> 
> NiVZ



hmm weird. Oh well, it's nice and easy this way


----------



## shootuporputup (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah - I've had a almost constant series of 25s. Maybe they're trying out self-calibrating strips and this is their beta version test?


----------



## shootuporputup (Dec 3, 2009)

katie said:


> that sounds good! I hate it when they make you waste a strip because you didn't get time to squeeze some more blood out  thanks.



Yes! It drives me potty - nothing is worse than having stone cold hands and a hypo at the same. I've been known to almost scream (in a manly way) with frustration trying to get out a tiny bit more. At least this meter makes life a little easier...!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 3, 2009)

I've not got a meter yet, not sure if I'll get one either from my nurse.  So can someone recommend one that is accurate, but more importantly cheap (as I'm on benefits) - not just to buy initially, but for strips/lancets etc.  Just in case she says no when I ask on 11th.


----------



## NiVZ (Dec 3, 2009)

LisaLQ,

You can get a lot of the meters cheaply, and some are even free.  It's the test strips that will cost you.  Most are between ?10 - ?25 for a box of 50 test strips.

The only other suggestion I have is to use these GlucoFlex-R strips which don't require a meter (you match the colours instead):

http://www.wms.co.uk/Glucoflex-R_Blood_Glucose_Test_Strips.html?V=&SID=&SSID=&GID=136677

I used these when I was first diagnosed 13 years ago, but they do do the trick and are only ?8.41 for 50 which is a bit cheaper.  The only downside is you have to leave your blood on them for 1 minute, then wipe, then leave to develop for another minute (so it takes 2 minutes, instead of 3-5 seconds) and obviously they are not as accurate as getting a decimal reading in mmol/L.

[EDIT] That site has a ?5.53 delivery charge!!  But you might want to check out this site as recommended by NHS Diabetes who sell both Glucoflex-R and Betachek strips:

http://uk.betachek.com/
http://www.diabetes.nhs.uk/nhs_diabetes_forum/?topic=28

Just an idea.

NiVZ


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi lisa.  The Optium Xceed is very cheap:

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/optium-xceed-blood-glucose-meter_1_1044.html

I got myself one from boots once and it was ?5.  The Strips cost ?21.10 on this site:

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/optium-plus-glucose-test-strips_1_1043.html

It might be worth shopping around if you have to buy your own strips, to see which meters use the cheapest ones.

These strips are a bargin! http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/accu-chek-active-glucose-test-strips_1_1020.html

They don't sell that meter on this site though, so not sure how much it costs.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh and a really good idea would be to record your levels in a diary and record what you've eaten, carb content etc.  Then record what changes you've made to improve your levels.

Once you've got a a few weeks under your belt go to you doctor/DSN and show them how much testing has improved your control, then SURELY they have to prescribe you strips.

Worth a try!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks folks - I'll have a look at those xx


----------



## karinagal (Dec 3, 2009)

katie said:


> Ive been meaning to ask this for awhile.  Anyone using OneTouch strips... What calibration number is on your vial? Mine has been 25 for moooonnths!  So they might as well just not have test strip calibration



The ones I got with my one touch ultra easy were 9..


----------



## rachelha (Dec 3, 2009)

NiVZ said:


> I use OneTouch and mine have been 25 for ages too
> 
> NiVZ



and mine - weird!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 3, 2009)

My Freestyle Freedom Lite must be the Testing For Dummies machine. It doesn't need calibrating. You just stick a strip in the slot and it wakes up, do the test, remove the strip and it falls asleep again.


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 3, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> My Freestyle Freedom Lite must be the Testing For Dummies machine. It doesn't need calibrating. You just stick a strip in the slot and it wakes up, do the test, remove the strip and it falls asleep again.



My contour bayer bayer is the same I don't think they think I can cope with anything else, although I am getting very tempted to try and pinch an ultra smart from someones cup'd!


----------



## squidge63 (Dec 4, 2009)

katie said:


> Ive been meaning to ask this for awhile.  Anyone using OneTouch strips... What calibration number is on your vial? Mine has been 25 for moooonnths!  So they might as well just not have test strip calibration



The last few of my test strips have been 25 as well..!!

As for meters i have always used one of the one touch meters, I have just bought an Ultra easy for ?7 from Lloyds pharmacy so that i have a 2nd meter and i love it.. havent tried it with my laptop yet as i need to buy the cable for it..


----------



## NiVZ (Dec 4, 2009)

@Squidge - If you contact Lifescan they will send you the OneTouch cable for free.

NiVZ


----------



## katie (Dec 4, 2009)

Haha I would just get round to asking and then guess what...

Got my prescription today and the OneTouch Ultra test strip box has now changed colour and ive got number 17   I reckon they were getting rid of all the old colour and they were number 25


----------



## karinagal (Dec 5, 2009)

NiVZ said:


> @Squidge - If you contact Lifescan they will send you the OneTouch cable for free.
> 
> NiVZ



You're right - they did for me. I phoned the technical helpline number I got from their website and it arrived the very next day. Fab service.

Karina


----------



## squidge63 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks NiVZ will give them a call..


----------

